# My lastest haul



## pimp3leet (Oct 22, 2008)

I didn't know if there is a recent purchase thread, but I figured I'd make my own because I was really happen about this haul. I bought all of these two days ago after I found a very nice B&M.
Here's a copy and paste I've been posting everywhere, because I'm very proud of my purchase,lol

Hello, my name is Josh and I'm a cigar-buying-holic.


























I dropped my mom off at physical therapy and decided to run down to this B&M I saw on the way there. Of course, I just went in to see what all they had..lol, yea right...

I saw the Opus which I've always wanted to try so I snagged three. Then they had a deal for a 5 pack of the Pepin(blue, black, JJ, JJ maddy, and the tat) and I figured I'd get a black label for my dad to try. Then I just saw a **** load of other smokes I've always wanted to try, so I started picking up everything I saw,lol. They only smokes that I bought today that I have tried was the Pepin cuban classic and the blue label. All the other ones are new to me!

But yea, t'was a GREAT day! 
..I also need to get another humi real quick..


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

What a haul!!!!! I've yet to smoke anything but those Pepin Blues and the Serie R, which I do really enjoy! Grats man!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow very nice cigars there, I don't see a bad one among them! 

You have great taste!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

that is a serious haul. Some good cigars there


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

Exactly how much did all of that cost from a B&M?


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

Delsana said:


> Exactly how much did all of that cost from a B&M?


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice haul! Very nice assortment you got there, pretty much all the cigars on my to-try list.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

so when are you passing them out?
lol, great pick ups


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks like you lucked out, that blue label looks to be the old version. nice!


----------



## pimp3leet (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, I went to two shops, but I think the price of everything ended up being 100-125ish. Give or take some.


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Crazy haul. That's cigar **** right there.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Excellent choices.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Not a bad price for 20 excellent smokes! Let us know what your thoughts are on your new experiments.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

very nice taste!!
some of my favorites in there.

now the best part, enjoy em!!!


----------



## pimp3leet (Oct 22, 2008)

That's the plan!


----------

